# got my cruze talk decal! And added CF to door sills and badges!



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

The CF definitely looks better than the chrome, especially with the gray car color.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Really cool I need one too!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Really loving the carbon on the window sill instead of the chrome! I need to get on that wagon, lol.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool! Looks great. Nice legs. lol


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Cool! Looks great. Nice legs. lol


 
LOL, I'm a sucker for skirts...

:hitit:


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks lol 


:redface: I didn't know I was in the pics until I posted them.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol, Nice legs ahah thats some funny ****. 
I hope I get my CruzeTalk decal


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Did you take the window seals off to apply or did you just do it while they were on the car?


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

Really like the CF on the Badges... works on the windows too... on your's. I prefer the chrome on mine. To each their own. Wouldn't work on mine.


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

How do I get a CruzeTalk decal?


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

hey, so I did it with the chrome strips while they where on the car .

And there was a post in the forum that said if you write to the administrator and give your address they will mail you a sticker.


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*where to get a sticker*

so I just looked it up for anyone looking for a sticker its in the chevy cruze news and reviews  forum. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Was it hard to put the vinyl on the chrome strips while it was on the car? I am curious because i've never done work like that before. I am just mostly a Computer Technician for the Us Army haha. Might not know much about cars but I can build you an award winning computer! =P


----------



## JASONandECHO (May 22, 2011)

Hey that's some sick work! I love the carbon fiber. Great work! -Jason


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Looks awesome! Not sure how it would look on black though.

I didn't even noticed your legs...lol...I must be too much of a car guy! Lol


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Senistr said:


> Was it hard to put the vinyl on the chrome strips while it was on the car? I am curious because i've never done work like that before. I am just mostly a Computer Technician for the Us Army haha. Might not know much about cars but I can build you an award winning computer! =P


 

no I didnt't find it to hard at all . Just take your time lol . Its very rewarding when its done because you dont have to see the chrome anymore


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*Thanks*

Just wanted to say thanks for everyones input .


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

How did u cut the vinyl while applying to car? Had to be hard I would think


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm wondering the same thing if my CruzeTalk sticker will ever come as it was promised...

I was told by the ADMIN over 4 months ago they would be coming out shortly to be sent to the addresses provided when we did our galleries/garages..

:uhh: GoldenRS is waiting...:wub:


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> How did u cut the vinyl while applying to car? Had to be hard I would think


 I just used a precison knife, and it wasnt that hard.
 when you apply the wrap press it into the creases and then follow that line. Hope this helps


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> I just used a precison knife, and it wasnt that hard.
> when you apply the wrap press it into the creases and then follow that line. Hope this helps


just got a 1x7 pc of cf so im ready to give it a go!!!!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> I'm wondering the same thing if my CruzeTalk sticker will ever come as it was promised...
> 
> I was told by the ADMIN over 4 months ago they would be coming out shortly to be sent to the addresses provided when we did our galleries/garages..
> 
> :uhh: GoldenRS is waiting...:wub:


Did you try writing them again asking why you havent received it yet? Maybe even try resending the info . I sent them my info and within a week or two I had my sticker (not trying brag or anything) Iam sure you will get it soon enough


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> just got a 1x7 pc of cf so im ready to give it a go!!!!


Good luck ! Iam sure you will do just fine  Let me know how it goes, and post some pics please


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe have a picture walkthrough lol


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

CRUZETLHO said:


> Did you try writing them again asking why you havent received it yet? Maybe even try resending the info . I sent them my info and within a week or two I had my sticker (not trying brag or anything) Iam sure you will get it soon enough


Goodpoint..Just sent the ADMIN a friendly reminder..:eusa_clap:


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

like the cut of those legs  
also the car hehe


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

GFO_Hoffi said:


> like the cut of those legs
> also the car hehe


Late to the creeper party, lol.


----------

